# New Cage and Rabbit toys?



## Hyatt101 (Aug 11, 2012)

So, i need another cage for one of the bunnies in the litter we had that we are keeping. Any ideas? I need something inexpensive, indoors, and perfect for my baby! Does anyone know how much those small cages cost that have the ramp that goes up, and its like the cage has 2 floors?? I always thought that was cute! Also, if anyone knows of any good, rabbit-safe toys that i could give to them, that would be great!!


----------



## Ellie (Aug 11, 2012)

I saw one of those cages as a "starter" set in Petsmart. I think it was about $95. You can also look it up online and see.

I do suggest making your own NIC cage though. It was a little more expensive than I had wanted, but it was a lot of fun to build. And then you can kinda make it as big or small as you want.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thats a good idea! I'm not much of a builder, but I could try it out!!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Any suggestions for good, safe rabbit toys??


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 12, 2012)

I have built 2 NIC cages in the last week. They are really cheep and easy to build. Here is a link that helps you with building the pan. That is the trickiest part. You can make a really big cage using only 2 packs of cubes. All you need to build a cage is Cubes. zip ties, and coroplast. (A box cutter and wire cutters come in handy as well).


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 12, 2012)

NIC cages are easy and inexpensive. The flooring is flexible. One doesn't have to use coroplast. I've seen people use carpet, linoleum, wood with vinyl, tarp, etc for the flooring part. 
Here are a couple sites that show a couple ways to build them. It doesn't have to be followed to a "t"

http://breyfamily.net/bunnycage.html

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bLUDLbZYr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bLUDLbZYr4[/ame]
and they are easy. Once you get the hang, it's also fun to create it different ways. 

Willow balls, hard plastic baby toys (like key rings), seagrass mats, paper towel tubes stuffed with hay are all fun things for bunny.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 12, 2012)

Okay, thanks! I will check out those websites!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 12, 2012)

I really liked the design in the first link you posted, but I really don't need it that big... My rabbits are small, so do you think maybe just buying 1 of those cubes would work? Or should I buy two and just use whatever I need? Also how much would all of that cost? And, (sorry about all the questions!) I saw that there were the two levels, but since my buns are so small, they can't hop from level to level so I would need a ramp. Would I just take some other part of the cube that I'm not using and fasten it to the side of the cage to make a ramp? Thanks!!


----------



## Alee C. (Aug 12, 2012)

I used to have a NIC cage for Honey,I really liked it they're cheap and really big. But it used to be down in a spare room, and when I decided I wanted to put her cage in the living room, I had to get a closed in cage as my nic cage didn't have a cover, because of my mom's 2 cats, if I was living in my own house I know my cat and dog wouldn't touch Honey or hunter, but I just don't trust my moms cats. 

Anyway I now have Honey and Hunter in an extra large dog crate, with a second level that i made lots of room in it.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh okay, thats actually a good idea to use a dog crate!


----------



## Alee C. (Aug 12, 2012)

Im attaching a pic of my nic cage and one of my dog crate cage.Sorry, the pic of the dog crate is kinda blurry, but is the only one i got.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow, thats really impressive!! A good idea!


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 12, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures of the first NIC cage that I built. 1st picture is with the doors open. Second picture is of the doors closed.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice! So it really isn't that hard... i think i'm going to build a cage like this: http://breyfamily.net/bunnycage.html 
the only thing is, I want it smaller, so should I just take of a row of squares on each wall? Also, how would you recommend doing a roof?


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 12, 2012)

A roof is easy. If your cage is 3x2 then just zip tie panels that are 3x2. If you can build a side then you can build a roof. If you want to do my design for the doors it is really easy. You make the front and top like any other side. When you go to attach it to the other sides just do not zip tie it on the top row of panels for the front and the front row of panels for the top. You then just use a clip to hold the doors to the other sides. This design makes it easy to clean the cage.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 12, 2012)

Okay thanks! Love your cages by the way! :thumbup


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 12, 2012)

You'll actually want to be sure to have a doorway for the buns. I'm afraid idoerrs cage doesn't provide a way for bunny to hop out on his own.

Are you making this for more than 1 rabbit? Here is a 2 x3 cage I made as temporary housing for one of my buns while I was bonding her with another:





I would have liked to have squared off the top but ran out of grids. (The rest of the grids were used in their larger cage once they were bonded. )


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice design, however, my buns are small and need ramps.... It may be for 2 buns, in which case i will do the full size on the link i showed you all. What could i use to go on top of plywood if litter box trained? Towels? I don't want to use carpet squares, anything else? I guess I would have to make my cage bigger anyway if I want ramps, right? Do I just attach the ramps to the sides of the cage with those plastic clasp thingys you used... blanking on the name...


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 12, 2012)

Also, can 2 sisters or 2 brothers be in the same cage together? As long as they're the same gender?


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 12, 2012)

Many people use ramps. Personally I think they take up too much space. A box or step halfway up should be enough to let them get to upper levels.

Same gender may get along as babies, but once their hormones kick in (3 1/2 - 6 mos of age) they may start to fight. 

Towels can work provided they don't try to ingest pieces -- some rabbits do, some don't. You can also use the woven fabric rugs from walmart. They're usually about a buck or two. Hard to describe but this photo shows one. I've used these on shelves too.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 12, 2012)

Blue eyes wrote:


> You'll actually want to be sure to have a doorway for the buns. I'm afraid idoerrs cage doesn't provide a way for bunny to hop out on his own. [/font]



Unfortunately the way that my situation is I can not just open the door to my rabbit cage and let the rabbits out. I have a dog that would kill and eat them in a hart beet. Also the only room where there is room for a rabbit cage there is no way to rabbit proof. (I have lots of aquariums in each room). I do take them out and let them run for at least an hour or two a day. (I will be at least once they are fully bonded).


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 12, 2012)

*ldoerr wrote: *


> Blue eyes wrote:
> 
> 
> > You'll actually want to be sure to have a doorway for the buns. I'm afraid idoerrs cage doesn't provide a way for bunny to hop out on his own.
> ...


The more exercise, the better.  Your cage appears to be in a bedroom. You should be able to keep the dog out when bunny is let out. Is that where the aquariums are? It shouldn't be too difficult to block off access to cords. We did this when we were first married in a 1 bedrm apt and had 5 aquariums.

Rarely will rabbits continue to tolerate being picked up out of their cage and carried to an exercise area. Ideally, they should have easy access back to their cage during their free time so that (1) they can go back to do their business, and (2) so they can go back when they want the comfort and security of 'their space.'


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 12, 2012)

That cage is in a bedroom. The other cage that the rabbits are in for most of the week is in a living room. I have my main aquarium in my living room. I also have about a million cords everywhere there. I also have 8 other aquariums in my bedroom. Trust me I wanted to make the door on the side but my mom wanted it this way and would not let it be on the side. She wanted the coroplast on the outside. Since she is paying for everything (I am a broke college student) I have to do things this way.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 13, 2012)

re: toys... someone mentioned a willow ball - I've gotta go get my rabbits another one of those, they're shunning the plain wood ball of the same design I got to replace the willow one after they chewed it to bits. my bunns give that toy four paws up 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3155603

mine love to play and hide in this tunnel... I'm getting them a larger one (8'' diameter) for when they outgrow the tiny one!

cardboard boxes with entrance/exit holes are adored by bunnies... paper towel or toilet paper roll with some hay stuffed in it is another great make-it-yourself toy


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 13, 2012)

Great thanks! I think I will get one of those tunnels, and I'll do the paper towel roll idea too!


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 14, 2012)

oh, I forgot to mention about the tunnel... go to an actual petsmart store for it if you can - they're $6.99 online, but at the store near my house, they're only $1.75! (pity they don't have the bigger ones there... I ordered mine from petco last weekend 'cause they are (or at least were) having a 20% off sale with free shipping if you order enough stuff ($45 or $49 or something, I stocked up on discount carefresh bedding and got another playpen to expand their living area)


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thats perfect thanks!! I'm going to start my NIC cage soon


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.petco.com/product/103974...rrets.aspx?CoreCat=MM_Ferret_SleepersHideouts

my bunns give their new hammock four paws up - $9 well-spent, imo


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 15, 2012)

wow, hammocks? Thats cool!! Good price too!


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 15, 2012)

yup, 20% off store-wide and free shipping is insane. I've stocked up on hay for the next couple months (which is nice 'cause alfalfa's more expensive due to only coming in the small bags) and bought enough bedding for probably the next couple years


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow!! Thats awesome!! We're running low on hay so i should probably jump on that!!


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 15, 2012)

yup! it's really a great deal... and carefresh bedding's a whopping 33% off if you're willing to buy 3 of the 60L bags at once.

toss in one of the expandable tunnels, a cheapie ferret hammock and some chews or a bag of bedding or something and you can get free shipping on the whole lot.

they've also got a playpen that's on sale for $39.99 right now...
https://secure.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?SKU=1396153

and this one's $51.99:
https://secure.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?SKU=1363930

I own both, 'cause my local petsmart only had one of each in stock when I got my first two pens... it's possible to hook them together even though they connect in slightly different ways, though on the non-hook end of the pricier one I'd recommend a couple zip-ties to make it extra secure if the rabbits get unsupervised time in the pen (outdoors, I don't bother since I'm sitting right there but I'll use zip-ties when I bring them inside and use it as a cage).

the cheaper one is 5 inches taller, but is smaller in terms of the floor space it creates so it really depends on whether jumping over the side is a concern.


----------

